# niddy noddy measurement question



## meganwf (Jul 5, 2005)

Needless to say, math is NOT my strong suit. I have a niddy noddy that is pvc and advertised as >>sized to make a 36 inch skein<< so for example I wrapped this last skein 107 times... does that mean that I take 107 divided by 3 for how many yards?

The woman I bought it from says, "Since the distance from the middle of one of the little cross arms down to it's opposite on the other side is 18inches, from one side around and back again has to be 36 inches. (This is easier to explain in person...) So what I do is wrap my yarn, count how many rows are on one side and then double it to get the yards."

So maybe it is 107 yds? I so don't get it... Anyone out there got a formula for me? Thanks!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Lol! You sound like me  Math is NOT my strong suit either. But I think you are correct if you go all the way around from beginning and back to beginning for one yard and you do this 107 times that should be 107 yards. Right?

I know I posted a very similar question a year or more ago. I wonder if that thread is still here? I'll go and look.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Here is the link to my question when I asked it. My numbers aren't as nice and neat as yours are. http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=234771&highlight=Niddy+Noddy


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Generally, when counting the wraps, you would multiply by two. If the niddy noddy is 18" long, and each wrap goes around the whole thing, it's simple to figure out. If you got one hundred wraps, you have 200 yards.


----------



## meganwf (Jul 5, 2005)

But where the heck is my measuring tape??? I know I saw it somewhere...


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

you're correct marchie.

Since this particular niddy has wraps of 36" (or one yard), you only need to count the number of wraps and that is your yardage.

The niddy I use the most makes wraps of 75", so I have to do a bit of math. If I had 107 wraps, I'd multiply 107 by 75" (8025") then divide by 36" to get the number of yards (222.92)


----------

